# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  RKDetect - Rootkit by anomaly detector

## Dont.care.a.f!g

http://securityvulns.ru/soft/rkdetect/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## EvilPhantasy

> Утилита RKDetect использует аномальный подход для обнаружения системных служб, скрытых rootkits уровня пользователя. Для этого с удаленной машины запрашивается список системных служб через WMI, а затем службы перечисляются с помощью Service Manager. Эти списки различаются, поскольку WMI работает на уровне пользователя и подвержен влиянию rootkit, а SC - нет.


Это в comedy section.

p.s.
Если уж так пошло, Spyware Processes Detector от автора ArtMoney, опубликованный на rootkit.com - ещё одна хохма.

----------


## mip

В чём хохма? я ему передам, пусть тоже посмеётся)

>Если уж так пошло, Spyware Processes Detector от автора ArtMoney, >опубликованный на rootkit.com - ещё одна хохма.

----------


## EvilPhantasy

А запускать пробовали?

Просить за такое деньги - это просто издевательство. Когда компетентные в чем-то люди начинают заниматься тем, в чем они совершенно не некомпетентны и кроме того просить за это деньги - кроме как comedy section у них не получится.

----------


## mip

Это автор artmoney не компетентный? а тогда кто компетентный? :-))
   Эту программу больше года разрабатывали и Я был бета-тестером.
    Не хотите не платите, это для тех кто хочет. Прошло 7 дней триала, переустанови и будет ещё 7 дней.





> А запускать пробовали?
> 
> Просить за такое деньги - это просто издевательство. Когда компетентные в чем-то люди начинают заниматься тем, в чем они совершенно не некомпетентны и кроме того просить за это деньги - кроме как comedy section у них не получится.

----------


## EvilPhantasy

Именно.

Автор ArtMoney абсолютно не компетентен в вопросах не касающих ArtMoney. Полез он в область, где ему ничего не светит и с текущим уровнем реализации не будет светить н и к о г д а.

----------


## mip

Ну так это как раз ArtMoney и касается. Изначально это был модуль ArtMoney для обнаружение игр, которые от неё скрываются, а выросло в отдельную программу. 16 методов детекта процессов, проверенно ловит всё. плюс ещё потоки анализирует. В настоящее время идёт разработка версии 3.0




> Автор ArtMoney абсолютно не компетентен в вопросах не касающих ArtMoney. П

----------


## EvilPhantasy

Не знаю, на чем это тестировалось. Ни один из кернел мод руткитов эта программа не поймала. 16 это, конечно, здорово, но только для галочки, потому что по реализации все эти 16 методов сливаются одним движением. Есть три-четыре метода, позволяющие найти 99% процентов процессов, в том числе и чисто руткитовских. Называть этот SPD новым руткит-детектором просто нелепо. Возьмите для примера программу - DarkSpy. Она и бесплатная и видит больше. Правда нестабильная  :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

> Утилита RKDetect использует аномальный подход для обнаружения системных служб, скрытых rootkits *уровня пользователя*. Для этого с удаленной машины запрашивается список системных служб через WMI, а затем службы перечисляются с помощью Service Manager. Эти списки различаются, поскольку WMI работает на уровне пользователя и подвержен влиянию rootkit, а SC - нет. После сравнения списков утилита выводит дополнительную информацию о "подозрительной" службе. *Утилита не предназначена для поиска rootkit уровня ядра.*


Это для тех кто не умеет читать.

----------


## EvilPhantasy

А это для тех, кто не понимает сути, но типа умеет читать.

Кто и где здесь сказал про руткиты уровня ядра и эту программу? Для тех, кто умеет читать, но не умеет читать топик до конца специально повторю - обсуждалось здесь SPD, а не эта ярко выраженная комедийная поделка. И прежде чем лезть сюда с комментариями, неплохо бы самому прочитать, что здесь написано.

----------


## Muffler

> Кто и где здесь сказал про руткиты уровня ядра и эту программу?





> Ни один из кернел мод руткитов эта программа не поймала.


????????????????




> А это для тех, кто не понимает сути


Так вы пишыте понятнее...

----------


## EvilPhantasy

http://www.virusinfo.info/showpost.p...17&postcount=7



> Ну так это как раз ArtMoney и касается. Изначально это был модуль ArtMoney для обнаружение игр, которые от неё скрываются, а выросло в отдельную программу. 16 методов детекта процессов, проверенно ловит всё. плюс ещё потоки анализирует. В настоящее время идёт разработка версии 3.0


http://www.virusinfo.info/showpost.p...56&postcount=8



> Не знаю, на чем это тестировалось. Ни один из кернел мод руткитов эта программа не поймала. 16 это, конечно, здорово, но только для галочки, потому что по реализации все эти 16 методов сливаются одним движением. Есть три-четыре метода, позволяющие найти 99% процентов процессов, в том числе и чисто руткитовских. Называть *этот SPD* новым руткит-детектором просто нелепо. Возьмите для примера программу - DarkSpy. Она и бесплатная и видит больше. Правда нестабильная


Читать надо внимательнее и думать, прежде чем наезжать. Где здесь присутствует хоть слово о RkDetect? И на ваши отзывы мне абсолютно по барабану.

----------


## pig

> Где здесь присутствует хоть слово о RkDetect?


Дык тема-то о чём? Однако сразу же ушла в офтопик  :Sad:

----------


## aintrust

> Дык тема-то о чём? Однако сразу же ушла в офтопик


Это из области "у кого чего болит, тот о том и говорит"...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

